# Der jabba hat Geburtstag



## Rainer Hönle (22 April 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem "vorrunden" Geburtstag. Feier schön und genieße den herrlichen Tag.
Wie wäre es, machen wir nächstes Jahr ein Forumstreffen speziell für die Nuller? ;-)


----------



## Cerberus (22 April 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute!! :sm20:


----------



## crash (22 April 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! :sm20:


----------



## RGerlach (22 April 2010)

Ich schließe mich den Wünschen an:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag :sm20:!

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2010)

Hallo Jabba,
ich wünsche dir zu deinen Geburtstag alles GUTE 





Schönen Gruß ins Bergische Land.
Helmut


----------



## Solaris (22 April 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!

:sm20:

Gruß Soli


----------



## Paule (22 April 2010)

Hallo Jabba,

alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag!
Und ein erfolgreiches neues Lebensjahr.

:sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 April 2010)

Hallo Jabba,
auch von mir einen :sm20: zum letzten u-Fu-Geburtstag.
Ich wünsche dir Alles Gute.




und @Rainer: 
nette Idee - werd' da doch mal konkreter ...


----------



## marlob (22 April 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Homer79 (22 April 2010)

von mir auch alles alles gute....

:sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Kai (22 April 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 April 2010)

Ich gratuliere auch ganz herzlich zum Geburtstag!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## dalbi (22 April 2010)

Hi Jabba,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 April 2010)

Hallo Jabba,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Safety (22 April 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute!

Und viel Grüße an Deine Frau!


----------



## HaDi (22 April 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Ralle (22 April 2010)

Alles Gute, Jabba!!!


----------



## MW (22 April 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute !!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 April 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (23 April 2010)

Nachträglich Herzlichen Glückwunsch!! :sm24:


----------



## Pizza (23 April 2010)

Hi Jabba,

nachträglich noch, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
:sm20:

Prost noch :sm24:, auf ein Neues


----------



## Gerhard K (23 April 2010)

Auch von mir nachträglich noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## Jan (25 April 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich.

:sm20:


----------

